# Red Seas Fire Album!



## Mwoit (Sep 4, 2011)

Red Seas Fire

Download the album *FOR FREE* & preorder the shirt guys!


----------



## Ninetyfour (Sep 4, 2011)

Just started playing this, the intro itself is intense!

The production on this thing is epic.


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 4, 2011)

Haha, I'm AverageSchmuck on the chat. It sounds pretty good.


----------



## RobZero (Sep 4, 2011)

crazy chat ahaha

got the t-shirt, started listening to epinephrine...sounds good!


----------



## ElliotOMNOM (Sep 4, 2011)

Mwoit said:


> Red Seas Fire
> 
> Download the album *FOR FREE* & preorder the shirt guys!



stoked for this, DL'ing now


----------



## Winspear (Sep 4, 2011)

This is fucking sick!


----------



## arsenic (Sep 4, 2011)

This is awesome.


----------



## Junnage (Sep 4, 2011)

He beat me to it. DOWNLOAD THIS. THE MIX IS AMAZING! The tones are as amazing and the musicality is breathtaking


----------



## Winspear (Sep 4, 2011)

Timeframes has the best solo and breakdown I've heard in a while!


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 4, 2011)

Everything sounds fat as fuck and great. I like. Lots!

So far, I'm liking the music too, but like most things, I need time for it to sink in to properly appreciate it.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Sep 4, 2011)

The cleans are just glorious in Skye


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 4, 2011)

So good, been waiting for this for a long time. Well done lads.


----------



## TheThirteenthFloor (Sep 4, 2011)

Haha literally just came online to share the news! haha


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 4, 2011)

totally losing my mind over this


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 4, 2011)

Came on to post about this, pretty good shit right here. I dunno what to listen to first, in the last couple days with Tesseract, Opeth, Thrice, now this ! There are a couple of just incredible solos here, I love them. Anyone know if they plan on releasing any tablature?


----------



## KoenDercksen (Sep 4, 2011)

shiiiiiit dat tone. This shit is amazing!


----------



## ElliotOMNOM (Sep 4, 2011)

Just finished it. What a great way to spend the last 27.8 minutes.


----------



## RobZero (Sep 4, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> Timeframes has the best solo and breakdown I've heard in a while!



indeed!


i've listened soooo much to the instrumental version,and now the vocals seems strange, but in fact they're just simply amazing 

the wait was definitely worth it!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 4, 2011)

RobZero said:


> i've listened soooo much to the instrumental version,and now the vocals seems strange, but in fact they're just simply amazing



Good to see you're liking them, I know with the whole Periphery/Tesseract business the band were obviously worried about the reaction to having vocals on these tracks, but Robin is a brilliant vocalist and I don't think he has anything to worry about.  I think he sounds like a mix of Spencer Sotelo and Mark Hunter from Chimaira.


----------



## drmosh (Sep 4, 2011)

Loving it too! Congrats to Pete, Nolly and the gang!


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 4, 2011)

sounds really good


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 4, 2011)

Good to see that my predictions were correction in that this EP would be awesome.



My only gripe is the clean vocals remind me too much of Periphery.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 4, 2011)

...just got to the solo in Timeframes 

No kidding Nolly eh?


----------



## nothingleft09 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm listening on soundcloud while I'm downloading it. Freaking amazing. Congrats guys!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 4, 2011)

Well worth the wait! Nolly, and the rest of the band, is a beast!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 4, 2011)

The production on this is just silly. It sounds absolutely massive and crystal clear even on laptop speakers. Nolly really out did himself!


----------



## ROAR (Sep 4, 2011)

DL'ing this. Then blasting all day.


----------



## Static (Sep 4, 2011)

double post


----------



## Static (Sep 4, 2011)

iv been waiting for this for a long time now...downloading atm...net is slow fuuuuuu


----------



## Cookiedude777 (Sep 4, 2011)

Why is this free?!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 4, 2011)

Cookiedude777 said:


> Why is this free?!



I thought the same thing.

But it will get them signed without question so I guess in the long run it's worth it.


----------



## infernalreaper (Sep 4, 2011)

Amazing album!!! i need not say anything more.


----------



## ENGLShred7 (Sep 4, 2011)

I've been waiting sooooo long for this. Can't wait to listen, thanks for posting!


----------



## Static (Sep 4, 2011)

Really good to hear Cipher, Turbulence and The Recovery with vocals.Really dig it.
The riffs in Timeframes are just killer, including the solo.
Vocals in Turbulence is beautiful.Listening to Skye right now.

killer album.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 4, 2011)

I can't get over how insane the guitar tone sounds.

I wonder if it's Axe FX direct in or Axe FX miced up, i know he was experimenting with both for the album tone.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Sep 4, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I can't get over how insane the guitar tone sounds.
> 
> I wonder if it's Axe FX direct in or Axe FX miced up, i know he was experimenting with both for the album tone.



It has been reamped with an EVH 5150III with an Orange and a Mills cab (mainly the Mills) by the awesome Eduardo Apolonia, if anyone's looking for top-quality reamps and a truly nice guy, he's the one!


----------



## Hankey (Sep 4, 2011)

So. Much. Win!

Sounds awesome guys!


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Sep 4, 2011)

Got it downloaded and loaded on my iPod ready for a roadtrip. Really looking forward to this drive, with this album, new Dream Theater and new Opeth.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree. I posted on their wall that I wanted to pay them for this, haha. The mix is amazing and the clarity is superb. And the vocalist is great too. I forgot when this was dropping so I got quite the surprise this morning.


----------



## ROAR (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Infamous Impact (Sep 4, 2011)

This mix is insane.


----------



## Gitte (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## technomancer (Sep 4, 2011)

0 Xero 0 said:


> I agree. I posted on their wall that I wanted to pay them for this, haha. The mix is amazing and the clarity is superb. And the vocalist is great too. I forgot when this was dropping so I got quite the surprise this morning.



So order a t-shirt


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Sep 4, 2011)

^ Touche... Well maybe I will! I'll have to check if they ship across the pond...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 4, 2011)

Postage for tshirts is £2 anywhere in the world I think.


----------



## Sikthness (Sep 4, 2011)

You know what really impressed me about this besides the sick production, is that Nolly n Petey G show restraint. I mean we know both dudes are capable of crankin out some tech with the best of em, but they put the song first. And the songs are good _songs, _not just a collection of cool riffs that most bands seem to do these days. And the lead work, sweet jesus that's good.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Sep 4, 2011)

I bought a shirt. I feel better now, haha.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 4, 2011)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> It has been reamped with an EVH 5150III with an Orange and a Mills cab (mainly the Mills) by the awesome Eduardo Apolonia, if anyone's looking for top-quality reamps and a truly nice guy, he's the one!



That.... is a 5150 III? Sweet Jesus, I love that amp but I have never heard one sound like THAT.

I've heard great things about those Mills cabs too.


----------



## gregmarx7 (Sep 4, 2011)

I demand tabs for all of these, now. Or more playthrough videos, especially for Timeframes.

These jams are just SO good.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 4, 2011)

Holy hell. This is insanely awesome. Massive props to Pete, Nolly, and the whole gang. Next paycheck entails a shirt purchase.


----------



## squid-boy (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## PeteyG (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey everyone. Thanks so much for the great response, we're glad you all really dig this, this has been a few years in the works and it feels amazing to finally have it out there!

As far as the guitar tone goes Nolly tells me that the Mills and Orange cabs were blended equally.


----------



## Nesty (Sep 4, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> Hey everyone. Thanks so much for the great response, we're glad you all really dig this, this has been a few years in the works and it feels amazing to finally have it out there!
> 
> As far as the guitar tone goes Nolly tells me that the Mills and Orange cabs were blended equally.




It's fantastic man, I'm in the process of buying a t-shirt. You guys deserve it! Awesome, awesome stuff.


----------



## RobZero (Sep 4, 2011)

i already knew that nolly is a really talented guitarist, but fuck,the more i listen to the ep the more i realize his solos are totally mind-blowing! this guy has LOTS of tasty lick up his sleeve!

cipher's solo entered my warm-up routine permanently...if only i could play it with half his soul, that's it.


----------



## orakle (Sep 4, 2011)

wow thats fuckin cool


----------



## MastrXploder (Sep 4, 2011)

Loves it


----------



## brutalwizard (Sep 4, 2011)

i have listened to it like 4 times now on repeat and i am really digging it!!

the riffs are amazing, the vocals fit awesomely!!


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks so much guys, we're stoked to see so many awesome comments. 

I'm looking forward to taking these songs live


----------



## technomancer (Sep 4, 2011)

T-shirt ordered... could I take a moment and say THANK YOU for not making them black


----------



## Nesty (Sep 4, 2011)

technomancer said:


> T-shirt ordered... could I take a moment and say THANK YOU for not making them black




This.


----------



## theo (Sep 4, 2011)

I kinda want a dark green one


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Sep 4, 2011)

T-Shirt bought, CD downloaded and on repeat in my car. Good Sunday it is .


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 4, 2011)

While this is not generally my style at all, it is some interesting stuff. I dare say I am actually enjoying it. It flows well, very natural feeling, not as overly contrived as I find a lot of this type stuff. 

Great job dudes.


----------



## khournos (Sep 4, 2011)

This is sick in the best way ever, awesome stuff!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 4, 2011)

WHAT?!

it's FREE?!

OMFG GENTLEMENT I JUST SHAT AN ENTIRE SPIDER MONKEY INTO THE MOUTH OF A CAMEL


----------



## chronocide (Sep 4, 2011)

Tremendous production. Unconvinced by the vocals, maybe they'll grow. It'll certainly get a few more listens


----------



## Greatoliver (Sep 4, 2011)

Pure awesome.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Sep 4, 2011)

this sounds beyond awesome
showed this to my bands drummer, he loves this


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey, Nolly, were you using the VHII/Rebel Yell combo for most of this or something different (you don't have to reveal your secrets if you don't want to, haha)?


----------



## Double A (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok, so... Warrel Dane and Chuck Billy are the only clean voices in metal, that I _like_ to listen to. This guys clean voice doesn't do much for me, but the music is so daaaaaaaamn good that i love this anyways.


----------



## chronocide (Sep 4, 2011)

Double A said:


> Ok, so... Warrel Dane and Chuck Billy are the only clean voices in metal, that I _like_ to listen to. This guys clean voice doesn't do much for me, but the music is so daaaaaaaamn good that i love this anyways.



I think his clean vocals are really good ( though I don't think they always sit great with the music) but I think the gruff vocals are ropey.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Sep 4, 2011)

Just finished listening it thru my ipod headphones, for now I definitely think it's worth the wait! I'll enjoy it more on my monitors or in the car, for sure.

The tone is just unbelievable, even on my shitty headphones I'm mind blowed not only by the guitar toanz, but the bass too! Very curious about it, how can it sound so clear with such a huge guitar wall above it?

Maybe synths are laid back just a bit, to make the guitars pop out even more?

Generally speaking, that's a tremendous release in which every song has its own identity, which is crucial to me! I dig the vocals, although I think Robin's voice would have benefitted from a Distressor or something really high gain for vocals in the chain, to make them even more aggressive. Maybe some more reverb too, but I'm just looking for a needle in a haystack, really.

I love it, and everyone should, spread the word bastards


----------



## metal_sam14 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nolly this is tremendously good mate! 
Congrats and nice work, I hope this release takes you guys a long way!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 4, 2011)

Slick as fuck. 

I'm also psyched your guys shirt design doesn't look retarded and all black with some stupid font.

Definitely picking a shirt up


----------



## gunch (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks so much Nolly and Pete.


----------



## niteflyx (Sep 4, 2011)

ROAR said:


>



These riffs make me want to smash my desk in half with my face. 

Quoting image of Fry, because shut up and take my money.


----------



## sexybacon (Sep 4, 2011)

Such a good mix!!


----------



## Daggorath (Sep 4, 2011)

Been waiting a while for this. So much good new music out this month, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 4, 2011)

DUDE!!! 

This sounds amazing! The mix is just ridiculous, a long with the musicianship and vox and what not. Ordered myself a t-shirt as well.


----------



## HarryLikesProg (Sep 4, 2011)

i bought a shirt, and i expect it signed by nolly & petey. amazing work on all fronts


----------



## RawrItsRaptor (Sep 4, 2011)

fucking amazing 
i have been following you guys since the "Red Seas Fire Rehearsal" video that Petey had on his original youtube account that was 8 mins long of pure riff ideas. you guys didn't even have a song on your myspace yet. 

this, is all i could have hoped this would live up to be and 10 times more. while i agree it's weird hearing the songs with vocals, i actually really enjoy them and i think the vocalist fits the band really well with both the cleans and screams. he reminds me a lot of the vocalist from btbam which is a 

the tone is huge, and i can tell you guys are making music instead of collecting riffs. time frames is pure epic grooves. and i still love the recovery. i am downloading this currently and will definitely be buying a shirt tomorrow 

damn, these emotion smilies are awesome.


----------



## prh (Sep 4, 2011)

sounds fucking huge, and the solos are as silly as i hoped they would be

this shit should not be free


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Sep 5, 2011)

^ I agree. That's why I bought a shirt. Forget the quid to usd exchange rate. It's still a good deal. Plus, as others have said, it's white instead of black. I have waaaayyy to many black shirts. Maybe it's because the whole paradigm that white shirts need to have gingerbread men and gummies on them instead of a cannibal corpse album artwork-esque design like in hot topic. 

Anyways, it's a neat shirt and a neater album.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome album, listened through it a couple times today, and more to come.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 5, 2011)

This thread is awesome, thanks for all the lovely words. It's so great to finally have these tracks out, we had been sitting on them for so long 



0 Xero 0 said:


> Hey, Nolly, were you using the VHII/Rebel Yell combo for most of this or something different (you don't have to reveal your secrets if you don't want to, haha)?



Yep, 100% of the rhythm tracks are Rebel Yell, in 6- and 7-string. The VHII doesn't actually feature on the final release, mainly because there is very little neck pickup on the whole thing. Apart from the Cipher solo (which is the Dæmoness 7 with the Rebel Yell) I used an Ibanez RG550 for the leads, which has a Holy Diver bridge, '63 Veneer Board middle and Emerald neck.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Sep 5, 2011)

If everyone, like me, is drooling about the tone on this album, I have the feeling a HUGE part in this, apart from the obvious clean/very well played parts, is the dry guitar tracks' quality that Adam has sent to Eduardo for reamping.

I've recently had the pleasure of working with Eduardo, and while my dry tracks were recorded with a high-quality chain (Musicman JP7 BFR with Painkiller-Countryman Type 85 DI box-Mogami Cables) and the reamps were surely good, they were very far from this astonishing result.

Now I'm gasing hard for an Audient Mico, seems to be an uber-excellent preamp/di!


----------



## Winspear (Sep 5, 2011)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> If everyone, like me, is drooling about the tone on this album, I have the feeling a HUGE part in this, apart from the obvious clean/very well played parts, is the dry guitar tracks' quality that Adam has sent to Eduardo for reamping.
> 
> I've recently had the pleasure of working with Eduardo, and while my dry tracks were recorded with a high-quality chain (Musicman JP7 BFR with Painkiller-Countryman Type 85 DI box-Mogami Cables) and the reamps were surely good, they were very far from this astonishing result.
> 
> Now I'm gasing hard for an Audient Mico, seems to be an uber-excellent preamp/di!



 The quality of Nollys DI's in that pickup thread is absolutely astounding.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Sep 5, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> This thread is awesome, thanks for all the lovely words. It's so great to finally have these tracks out, we had been sitting on them for so long
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, 100% of the rhythm tracks are Rebel Yell, in 6- and 7-string. The VHII doesn't actually feature on the final release, mainly because there is very little neck pickup on the whole thing. Apart from the Cipher solo (which is the Dæmoness 7 with the Rebel Yell) I used an Ibanez RG550 for the leads, which has a Holy Diver bridge, '63 Veneer Board middle and Emerald neck.



Thanks for answering! Your tone is so thick and clear at the same time. Yay for mids! That ibby has been growing on you quite a bit, eh? That's pretty cool. Keep it up, Nolly!


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 5, 2011)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Generally speaking, that's a tremendous release in which every song has its own identity, which is crucial to me! I dig the vocals, although I think Robin's voice would have benefitted from a Distressor or something really high gain for vocals in the chain, to make them even more aggressive. Maybe some more reverb too, but I'm just looking for a needle in a haystack, really.
> 
> I love it, and everyone should, spread the word bastards



This, so much this. That's the only thing that itches me, as I think the vocals would fit a little better into the mix with a little more reverb, and I agree about the extra agressiveness too. 

Or maybe I'm just used to the truckload of reverb this kind of bands use on clean vocals 

But hey, it's only 95% pure awesome!


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 5, 2011)

Sweet, I'd much rather you guys complained about the mix than the music


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Sep 5, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Sweet, I'd much rather you guys complained about the mix than the music



Honestly, this music speaks more than all our words, so...


----------



## samu (Sep 5, 2011)

This shit is so fucking good! Will you guys be playing around the Birmingham area this fall? I'd kill a hobo to hear this stuff live!


----------



## Winspear (Sep 5, 2011)

A little off topic...
Nolly, how would you compare the Audio Mico Hi-z sound to that of the Presonus interface you have? Also, have you ever tried using a Di box into the Mic pres instead? (On either interface). Trying to bring my DI's up to scratch but there are so many options I'm not sure where to go. Any variations with passive/active pickups or bass guitar?
Also, is that Mico run to the Presonus via spdif?


----------



## Joeywilson (Sep 5, 2011)

The albums great!

A little off topic but I just noticed that Pete has an excellent haircut.


----------



## TimTomTum (Sep 5, 2011)

I just decided to buy this album for any price offered and now its free?! 
This means Tshirt for me!

Production is awsome and I am seeing forward to see you in Germany, any plans?


----------



## tr0n (Sep 5, 2011)

I think it's a brilliant release. New albums generally take a few listens for me to start getting into them but this was one of those rare exceptions. I guess because I knew what to expect.

I agree in part with opinions regarding vocals, the cleans and gruff vox sound a little weak in terms of timbre, but that should be expected of someone his age and stature (he looks like a slim dude from what I've seen in pics/videos - maybe I'm wrong?). A friend of mine is an amazing singer already, but she wants to get into opera and won't be able to until she's around 30, because then her voice will have matured enough. I'm betting it's the same deal. Still, Robin's done a great job, and he'll only get better.

The snare tone reminds me a lot of Jay's in the Tesseract album. Probably because they're both Black Beauty?

This album ticks all the right boxes for me, it's prog metal with originality.


----------



## tr0n (Sep 5, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> The quality of Nollys DI's in that pickup thread is absolutely astounding.



Which pickup thread is this?


----------



## JPMike (Sep 5, 2011)

My T-Shirt is preordered.

The album is way too good, first thing I did was burn it down to a CD and Blast it in my car. 

God damn!!!


----------



## Gitte (Sep 5, 2011)

i just cant stop listening to this album....


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 5, 2011)

Cheers for the continued support lads, this is nuts 



EtherealEntity said:


> A little off topic...
> Nolly, how would you compare the Audio Mico Hi-z sound to that of the Presonus interface you have? Also, have you ever tried using a Di box into the Mic pres instead? (On either interface). Trying to bring my DI's up to scratch but there are so many options I'm not sure where to go. Any variations with passive/active pickups or bass guitar?
> Also, is that Mico run to the Presonus via spdif?



I honestly never tried anything other than the arrangement I used, which was MiCO -> Presonus line in (the Firestudio doesn't have SP/DIF  )
However, what I will say is that the Presonus was a pile of junk - unstable as hell and having now upgraded to an RME Fireface 400 I have realised it was a huge bottleneck in the audio quality I was hearing. We're talking serious "holy-shit-that-is-a-massive-improvement-that-anyone-could-hear-easily".



samu said:


> This shit is so fucking good! Will you guys be playing around the Birmingham area this fall? I'd kill a hobo to hear this stuff live!



We're aiming to play a decent few gigs between now and mid-November so it's certainly quite possible we will play in Brum at some point!


----------



## Winspear (Sep 5, 2011)

tr0n said:


> Which pickup thread is this?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pickups-electronics-general-tech/160683-pickup-di-track-thread.html 



-Nolly- said:


> We're talking serious "holy-shit-that-is-a-massive-improvement-that-anyone-could-hear-easily".



I was worried you might say that  
The Presonus in your photo looks the same as mine and mine has a spdif, couldn't find any on their site that don't 
I'm definitely in need of an upgrade...


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 5, 2011)

Oops, sorry, not sure what I was thinking there - it does have an SP/DIF, but I wanted to be using ADAT


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 5, 2011)

"The Recovery" alone made me finish. Twice. Such an awesome album


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 5, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Sweet, I'd much rather you guys complained about the mix than the music



We're not complaining, just constructive criticism! (and jealousy, I wish I could do mixes like that )

And yes, the music is awesome


----------



## RobZero (Sep 5, 2011)

the more i listen to it, the more i realize how despite the time signature the songs flow sooo well.


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 5, 2011)

RobZero said:


> the more i listen to it, the more i realize how despite the time signature the songs flow sooo well.



Which song do you mean?


----------



## RobZero (Sep 5, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> Which song do you mean?




cipher mostly, it flows so well while listening, but then i try to play it and i fail after 5 seconds


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 5, 2011)

I think that's the mark of a good groove. You can bob you head and get into it, but as soon as you try to play it you realise how technical it is.


----------



## RobZero (Sep 5, 2011)

exactly!


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 5, 2011)

Though I've heard quite some tracks before they were released I have to say that I'm both pleasantly surprised and amazed. You guys have REALLY outdone yourselves!


----------



## fallenz3ro (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing. I am so happy that this came out!


----------



## Dwellingers (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds cool - a couple of songs in!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 5, 2011)

I think this should be a Red Seas Fire megathread


----------



## G2een (Sep 5, 2011)

I never heard of you guys before but I dl'ed the album and bought the shirt shortly after. Good job on the album.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 5, 2011)

RobZero said:


> cipher mostly, it flows so well while listening, but then i try to play it and i fail after 5 seconds



Its pretty easy once you get a hold of the main riff, its kind of odd but play anything enough times and


----------



## Tranquilliser (Sep 5, 2011)

Nolly and Petey, please bring your band to Australia 
We will love you forever.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 5, 2011)

I love this. So much. Everything about it is fantastic.


It's odd, because it feels like yesterday that I was watching a video on youtube of Pete and Nolly tracking part of Epinephrine.


Also, I like how Robin's voice doesn't have a whole bunch of effects over it, covering his talent. Too many bands rely on effects that they lose sight of their talent and get lazy about it.

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only one who thinks Robin's growls sound like Tommy Giles Rogers from BTBAM.


----------



## ScottyB724 (Sep 5, 2011)

Fucking awesome work gentlemen!

Now come tour the U.S !


----------



## KingAenarion (Sep 6, 2011)

Win... Win Win Win x 1 bazillion


----------



## Guitarman700 (Sep 6, 2011)

Other music? Naw man, I don't need anything else.


----------



## Kruxx (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh my, this is so bloody good. I've been flogging it for the last 48 hours and i'm still hearing new bits.

I really like Timeframes, the whole Ep is tasty but that groove from 03:20 till the end just blasts me into space, I can't believe i didn't pay for this lol, i will be grabbing a Tee for sure.

Thanks Red Seas fire


----------



## Fiction (Sep 6, 2011)

Is it just me or do the vocals sit really low in the mix for epinephrine?

Either way, the ep is amazing. The starting riff to epinephrine threw me off so much, it was brutal as fuck. Awesome riffage throughout, and I especially liked the clean sections, they really split the songs up nicely.


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if maybe a lot of you guys are overreacting to how good it is, or maybe I've just become very cynical, but I think it's an ok release, I was expecting better.

Good points; it's very tight, the production is amazing, but that was to be expected. The songs are very controlled, there's no tech for the sake of being tech. All the instruments are brilliant.

Bad points (imo... You guys can shout me down) ; My biggest gripe is the vocals, he's a decent singer and his growls are fantastic, but the melodies he's written are generally poor, I really think as a band they should have spent longer reworking the melodies to fit the music. Also, although I think the riffs are strong, there are a couple of times where I don't really think they flow, except Cipher where it's perfect. My final point is that there's not too much - to me - that's particularly catchy.

Overall, don't get me wrong, it's a strong release, but I feel that with the build up and with it being Nolly, I was expecting a bit more. I'm not hating, it's just my opinion, you can take it or leave it. Now to wait for The Safety Fire's album...


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you for being honest Captain Awesome  I'm sorry we didn't live up to your expectations. I can only say that I hope it grows on you.

To everyone else, thanks for the great feedback, it really motivates us to push harder to do a good job with our music.


----------



## Captain_Awesome (Sep 6, 2011)

Honestly, I'm really looking forward to hearing what you guys do in the future  I appreciate that it's a first step and I know that you'll keep pushing yourselves


----------



## dymo (Sep 6, 2011)

wow,perfect!
im 100% positive that the new volumes album isnt even half as good as this!!!

any plans on a mainland europe tour?


----------



## Riggy (Sep 6, 2011)

It's awesome. Seriously impressed.


----------



## thefool (Sep 6, 2011)

album is absolutely amazing, turbulence is so epic.


----------



## Dwellingers (Sep 6, 2011)

Captain_Awesome said:


> I'm not sure if maybe a lot of you guys are overreacting to how good it is, or maybe I've just become very cynical, but I think it's an ok release, I was expecting better.
> 
> Good points; it's very tight, the production is amazing, but that was to be expected. The songs are very controlled, there's no tech for the sake of being tech. All the instruments are brilliant.
> 
> ...



+1 for view on the vox. Seems a bit low on substance...


----------



## Kamin (Sep 6, 2011)

The only issue I have with the album is the level of the vox as well. In general they could be a bit louder. On Turbulence, from 1:15 to 1:50, there are some vocal lines which get lost.

Other than that the production sounds superb.


----------



## ToupaTroopa (Sep 6, 2011)

Thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 6, 2011)

Enjoying the mix and tightness of the instruments. 

Not feelin' the clean singing too much, but I'm trying to hear past that and just enjoy the great songs \m/


----------



## SamSam (Sep 6, 2011)

I like the album, the guitars sound great as do the other instruments. But I found the vocals to be pretty weak, they sit quite low in the mix next to the instruments and this might be robbing them of power, if they ever had it to begin with. The riffs are fucking awesome but I do feel the vocal lines and delivery let the songs down a bit. The cleans are decent if a little distant and the growls are pretty poor compared to many other singers. I think maybe he should either focus on his cleans which are his strong side or put a lot of work into the growls. 

Cipher is a fucking awesome track with a great flow. The mixing bar the vocals is incredible for a home project. I love the electronics throughout aswell, always fits well an really adds to the music. 

7.5 out of 10 for me after two listens. This may well change the more I listen and believe I will be listening to it a lot.


----------



## SamSam (Sep 6, 2011)

And of course I ordered a Tshirt. It's too good to be a free release.


----------



## aeronaut (Sep 6, 2011)

Excellent work my friend! This is a really good EP!


----------



## themike (Sep 6, 2011)

I really wish you guys would set up a paypal account for donations for the album like a lot of artists do for "free" releases or even a bandcamp page. I understand you want to give it out for free, and thats amazing, but being a member on this forum I'm well aware of the lengths you guys went to make it, the years of painstaking nuances and attention to detail that you went through on writting and recording while along the way you were able to help a lot of us with our own things (recording, BKP, axefx, Superior presets, Zilla/Daemones/Blackmachine etc). I support things that are worth it, and you guys fall under that catagory.

And no, buying a shirt doesn't count as supporting the album


----------



## samu (Sep 6, 2011)

-Nolly- said:


> Cheers for the continued support lads, this is nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, sounds good! And excuse my vulgar language, I was just so stoked when I listened to the EP  Oh and I will be sure to get a t-shirt!


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 6, 2011)

For anyone who is interested, the English Djentlemens Quarters page on youtube has posted a little instructional video we recorded where we explain and play through a few bits of the song Timeframes, including the solo.


----------



## rogrotten (Sep 6, 2011)

FAAAAAACK! can't stop listening to it, even at school all I was thinking of was listening to this!


----------



## kenshin (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome release, loving it! The screaming is somewhere between Tommy Rogers and Travis Richter, two of my favourite vocalists! Brilliant guitar work too, and I actually like the mix, nice and layered


----------



## Winspear (Sep 6, 2011)

Great video guys, thanks!


----------



## the fuhrer (Sep 6, 2011)

I typically don't care for djenty stuff but this is pretty good.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 6, 2011)

My only negative comment on this after listening to it a few more times is that the vocals are too low in the mix 

Other than that still really liking it


----------



## TheSilentWater (Sep 6, 2011)

I've said it in various places around the web, but I'll say it here too: this is a phenomenal release. I was thinking earlier, my only real gripe with this album is that there are no real big choruses or hooks to sing one's lungs out to at a gig. Speaking of which... *cough*Nottingham*cough*
I'll be putting up a full review at some point in the next few days on a site called Improv. Magazine, I'll be sure to link it.
Sterling work, as always!


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks guys, I can't believe how epic this thread has become


----------



## Valthiel (Sep 7, 2011)

I just finished listening to the album, and i have to say i'm very impressed with this release, crystal clear production and great songwriting. I'm been following Read Seas Fire since MySpace days, when they hadn't any song posted, and these guys never cease to amaze me!


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 7, 2011)

For anyone who wants it there is now a tab available for Cipher at this link.

www.redseasfire.co.uk/tabs/Cipher.zip

We are planning on tabbing all of the other tracks, but we don't know when these will likely be finished.


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 7, 2011)

This is SURPRISINGLY good. And BR00TAL.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 7, 2011)

After letting the album digest for a bit, I can now safely say it is indeed frakin' awesome, although I agree with the vocal mix being a bit on the odd side. But dear god, the everything else sounds as beautiful as it does brutal.

Any chance of a video walkthrough/tab of The Recovery?


----------



## corellia_guitar (Sep 7, 2011)

Had a few listens last night and it's so awesome guys! Top notch work and, as always, absolutely splendid lead playing by Nolly. My two favorites so far are The Recovery and Turbulence.


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 7, 2011)

Cheers dudes!



corellia_guitar said:


> Had a few listens last night and it's so awesome guys! Top notch work and, as always, absolutely splendid lead playing by Nolly. My two favorites so far are The Recovery and Turbulence.



Thanks man, I'm looking forward to checking out the Corelia EP when I get a chance


----------



## Imalwayscold (Sep 7, 2011)

This sounds really good guys! For some reason the end part of skye really stuck out to me.
Now get some live shows going asap


----------



## narad (Sep 7, 2011)

Love it. Especially, the feeling of anticipation that Timeframes gives me. I know what's coming by now, but I can't seem to convince the music-processing part of my brain.

I also try not to listen to Cipher because it only reminds me how long of a wait I have until Vik gets around to my build slot. Frak.


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm on Cipher right now and loving it although some of the parts tend to feel a little bit bland from all the lower string chugginess. It's not bad but I feel like there could be a little more color like some nice chords (Cipher is pretty much perfect in that respect).

Either way, AMAZING work guys! Definitely looking forward to what you have to offer next 

Also, Nolly or Pete: I asked on youtube (but I'm impatient for an answer cause I love this video/jam) but is this/will this be a song?-


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 7, 2011)

i was once wearing sox... then i listened to this album, and it rocked them clean off.


----------



## narad (Sep 8, 2011)

JosephAOI said:


> so, Nolly or Pete: I asked on youtube (but I'm impatient for an answer cause I love this video/jam) but is this/will this be a song?-



Yea, I love that thing. Gotta find some new adjectives.


----------



## fps (Sep 8, 2011)

A huge achievement, congratulations. 

Negatives? Mix of clean and harsh vocals in this way really turns me off. The modern chug-chug Meshuggah riffs don't always do it for me, but that's a stylistic thing. 

Positives? Great production and playing, really nice dynamics and composition. The use of textured guitars/key fx is wonderful and well judged. Pleasingly weird at points. Top stuff.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 8, 2011)

Between this and the Corelia EP, we really have been spoilt. Bask in the joy men, bask away.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 8, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Between this and the Corelia EP, we really have been spoilt. Bask in the joy men, bask away.



This man speaks the truth. 

Been enjoying both releases all week.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Sep 8, 2011)

fps said:


> A huge achievement, congratulations.
> 
> Negatives? Mix of clean and harsh vocals in this way really turns me off. The modern chug-chug Meshuggah riffs don't always do it for me, but that's a stylistic thing.
> 
> Positives? Great production and playing, really nice dynamics and composition. The use of textured guitars/key fx is wonderful and well judged. Pleasingly weird at points. Top stuff.



pretty much my opinion too. it also seems to suffer (at least with all songs but the last) of the periphery-syndrome. the songs don't seem to be written with any vocals in mind, so the singer ends up sounding like he's shoe-horning them in. the last song, oddly, sounds pretty tightly integrated as far as vocals + music are concerned. sounds like they all made the track together.

other comments regarding the vocals... i think it needs to either be singing or growling, but not both. sounds kinda weak at both when it could be good or great at just one of the two. reminds me of the new tesseract singer (in that regard) as well as the periphery album. so not a fan of the vocals really but they don't ruin the music.

musically, a lot of the tweaks and adjustments are for the better and some are for the worse. like there will be a build up to a really cool part that i loved hearing in the demos and then they decided to palm mute the notes instead of letting them ring out like they had originally. things like that give me mental blue balls, i guess you could say. in other ways the music sounds even better. drums sound fucking phenomenal. guitar tone sounds killer. i love how ferocious the distortion is without being too grainy or nasally sounding. (ie: the recto/engl thing)

good listen though. this + aliases + norrin radd are pretty much what im going to be cycling through for the next week.


----------



## DLG (Sep 8, 2011)

goherpsNderp said:


> pretty much my opinion too. it also seems to suffer (at least with all songs but the last) of the periphery-syndrome. the songs don't seem to be written with any vocals in mind, so the singer ends up sounding like he's shoe-horning them in. the last song, oddly, sounds pretty tightly integrated as far as vocals + music are concerned. sounds like they all made the track together.
> 
> other comments regarding the vocals... i think it needs to either be singing or growling, but not both. sounds kinda weak at both when it could be good or great at just one of the two. reminds me of the new tesseract singer (in that regard) as well as the periphery album. so not a fan of the vocals really but they don't ruin the music.
> 
> ...



pretty much agree with all of this. I seem to have the same problem with the screamy vocals in this, periphery, corelia, and a bunch of newer bands. while the cleans sound great to me in all of those bands, the screams just don't sound angry enough to me.

some of the riffs on this album make my balls tingle though. sweet riffage. 

been rocking the Aliases a lot too, that guy's screams work for me. Dude sounds genuinely pissed off.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok, after listening to this over and over again, I can safely say Skye is my favorite track. It just explodes right from the start, and grooves the whole way through, and the vocal melodies are sweeeeeet.


----------



## Mr Violence (Sep 8, 2011)

Dude. Wow. Fuck yes. Wow. I'm so proud of you guys.

Start touring. This EP is motherfucking massive.


----------



## marbledbeef (Sep 10, 2011)

Turbulence FTMFW!!


----------



## ManBeast (Sep 10, 2011)

The only way I can describe this is absolute girth. The sound is massive fellas, keep it up.


----------



## G2een (Sep 10, 2011)

The part in cipher at :45. Is there any synth going on there or is that just the bell of the ride? Either way I love that part.


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 10, 2011)

G2een said:


> The part in cipher at :45. Is there any synth going on there or is that just the bell of the ride? Either way I love that part.



I think this part has been referenced a few times and I'm pretty happy that it's audible  That's a synth, an electronic bell chime sound that is doing pretty much the exact same thing I do with glitchy drum sounds, except that this has tones and recognisable notes, it isn't just percussive noises. Due to this it sounds even more frantic than my glitchy drums do.


----------



## Kkoznarek (Sep 11, 2011)

great start for you guys, will you guys tour north america at any time this year?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 11, 2011)

PeteyG said:


> I think this part has been referenced a few times and I'm pretty happy that it's audible  That's a synth, an electronic bell chime sound that is doing pretty much the exact same thing I do with glitchy drum sounds, except that this has tones and recognisable notes, it isn't just percussive noises. Due to this it sounds even more frantic than my glitchy drums do.



Sweet, I dig that subtle stuff!


----------



## right_to_rage (Sep 11, 2011)

Aside from the great songs and the outstanding instrumental mix, I really enjoyed the transitions between the songs!


----------



## Sea (Sep 11, 2011)

I watched the play-through of Cipher before the EP was even out and knew it'd be my favorite. Keep it up, so awesome.


----------



## thatguy87 (Sep 11, 2011)

...is awesome.

There. I fixed your thread title for you. 

p.s. I saw a flyer for your gig at The Garage when I went to the TesseracT show on Thursday and was psyched until I saw that it was on Saturday which is a day I work. I hope you understand my absence... When will do a gig near Cambridge/Norwich? Looking forward to seeing ya'll in the future (he said in his Texas dialect)


----------



## -Nolly- (Sep 12, 2011)

Sweet, cheers for keeping the thread alive guys! The response has really shocking in the best possible way, thanks so much for the support fellas


----------



## ROAR (Sep 16, 2011)

Just bought a shirt to support these guys because I haven't
stopped listening to this album since I got it.

I don't know about you guys but too much good shit has come out
this month. I'm listening to Decon, Ghost, RSF, Opeth, and sorts
of other nonsense constantly now.

Life is good.


----------



## mickytee (Sep 16, 2011)

im IN LOVE with skye. such a badass song.
2:50 onwards is just mind blowing, easily one of the best songs of 2011 for me.
the drum pattern that gives us a hint of what's coming up is just crazy. it gets me so pumped, perfect gym music imo!


----------



## Valennic (Sep 16, 2011)

Got the album yesterday, it's been a steady mix of Peripherys disc, this disc, and that weird prog thing you and your friend put out Nolly 

You guys have a huge future


----------



## WickedSymphony (Sep 18, 2011)

Very well done, guys. Been listening to this a lot the past few days and I'm really loving it. Ordered a shirt earlier, too! 

Thanks a ton for the awesome music!


----------



## chevymeister (Sep 19, 2011)

What in the fuck have I been missing. 8 pages and I JUST found this thread. /facepalm.

Good job guys... Wish I could write music as interesting as yours.


----------



## Dan (Sep 19, 2011)

You guys arn't from Finland, Sweden or Norway. You don't wear corpse paint and you don't wear wizzard hats and run through forests. You have nothing that interests me:







With this i deem you false.




 Not bad at all guys, when shall i be expecting you guys up north hmmm?


----------



## ayambakar (Sep 19, 2011)

I think I've been sharing their website on FB, twitter and tumblr about 5 times. 

Yes, this is one of the best EPs I've ever heard. Near-perfect mix and tone. Timeframes breakdown. Cipher solo. The Recovery's verse. Epinephrine's intro riff. Everything is so amazing. I am a fanboy of RSF now.


----------



## shaggydogJV (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been listening to this EP non-stop since it was released. :O It's just that good.


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the continued support everyone 

Here's the official tab for Timeframes by the way, we finished it off and posted it up earlier.

http://www.redseasfire.co.uk/Tabs/Timeframes.zip


----------



## asher (Sep 19, 2011)

Really sweet stuff, the last few songs especially. Shirt ordered


----------



## Goredoh (Sep 25, 2011)

These guys are the reason I joined this forum. The who Tesseract, Periphery, ChimpSpanner, Red Seas Fire and Textures are blowing my mind, it is great to see that guys are now pushing and progressing what Meshuggah and TDEP had started.

Cipher - is simply outstanding and have passed on the link for the album to everyone I know.

Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 26, 2011)

So has anyone been learning Timeframes? I've been having a go at it, but I need to practice it more often to nail the rhythm. 

Then the solo.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Sep 28, 2011)

Has this been posted here already?


----------

